# Andrew Weil?



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2008)

I've been referred to some books by Dr. [SIZE=-1]Andrew Weil. I've skimmed a few but, thought I'd ask for opinions and if anyone has had any experience with him or his work.[/SIZE]


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 9, 2008)

I have read most of his works and have seen a good amount of his interviews. I personally like his approach of a "middle ground" in the medical field.  Lately though I see products he endorses or I guess are his even down to his own Dogfood. I think he is still doing his articles in Prevention magazine as well as his website. Some good info.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 9, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I have read most of his works and have seen a good amount of his interviews. I personally like his approach of a "middle ground" in the medical field.  Lately though I see products he endorses or I guess are his even down to his own Dogfood. I think he is still doing his articles in Prevention magazine as well as his website. Some good info.



He's an MD that also subscribes to Alternative modalities. He actually teaches a Alternative/Allopathic blend of medicine.


----------

